# Show quality GSD free to right home



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2016)

I am saddened to say I must say goodbye to my pal Hugo. 

He is a loving, obedient, and pure bred GSD from a well known local breeder, however he has shown aggression towards my two teenage kids.

I am looking for the right home (adults only), hopefully a trainer who can give him the love and attention he deserves.

All shots up to date, never neutered, and show quality black/brown.

Looking for a home in Michigan (where I live). Please respond to this post if you feel you can provide right environment for Hugo. Will send pics upon request.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi, I moved your post to the rescue/adoption section. You'll have better luck if you add pictures, and give more information about your dog, like being good or not with small animals, catsm kids, strangers, how old, what training he has had, energy and drive level, what were the circumstances in which he has shown aggression, etc. 

Most breeders have a 'right of first refusal' clause in their contract, meaning that you must contact them first if you can't keep your dog and give them the opportunity to take the dog back. Most good breeders will INSIST that you contact them first, as they are invested in their dogs, and want to know where they will end up. 

Have you contacted your breeder?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for the guidance and I will contact the breeder.


----------

